# fishing on shore suggestions for pike



## goatman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey recentley have been fishing on shore in Manitoba, and been catching a few just casting her out and reeling back in, I was wondering if there were any other techyniques for some good ol on shore pike fishing, We are using the yellow/black 5-diamonds and some red/white daredevils, just wondering if casting out there with a bobber and say a nightccrawler and leaving it out there, the odd snap back here and there or what other techniques are there? Also been getting snagged on the rocks a bit closer to shore and suggestions on that?

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

You can use the Johnson weedless spoon if you're having snagging probs; also try 3/8oz Spinnerbaits, they tend not too snag too easily and still draw the Pike's attention. Another thing to try is the Mepps Aglia and Black Fury spinners, I usually go with #3.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I sometimes use 1 of those new x-treme action slash baits made by rapala. It suspends and I just "twitch" it kinda slow and have witnessed some "incredble" top water strikes. I like to use topwater poppers as well when the conditions are right.


----------

